# Contrarian bibb dress need  size help to anyone who has this dress



## Barbie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I love this dress the pockets the color everything I normally get a size small but the sizing is by 0 and 2 I'am not sure what size I should get ? since all my other dresses have size small,medium and large sizing instead of the size 0 , 2, 4 etc....

  I plan on wearing this on a date to dinner or something I'am fancy lol.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am a size small in bebe dresses thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2014)

Take your measurements, write them down somewhere, and keep them close by (or memorize them), then refer to the size chart on the website you're looking to buy the dress from to work out what size you need. Reading reviews may also help, especially if they tell you if something runs smaller or larger, or if it's true to size.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 30, 2014)

I bought it I emailed customer service the other day and asked about the size chart and I think I figured it out the dress apparently runs smaller than expected so I still got a size small I love this dress hopefully it doesnt dissapoint when I get it in the mail.Although expensive I am loving this dress I'am obsessed with it but I bought it as a birthday gift to myself lol.I had to buy it now because the dress is sold out everywhere pretty much and just about in every size so I wanted to make sure I got mine.

  I also dont know what size I would be in this bebe dress below but I again emailed customer service because the model is shown wearing a size 6 which I guess would be their size small so every store has a different size chart and the small , medium and large sizes vary everywhere its different.

  Its sequins its like a new years dress
  but for winter this may be a lil cold.


----------



## Barbie1 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------

